# Things I've never seen...



## JBI (Aug 22, 2014)

Among the (many) things I've never seen in my life...

I've never seen a toad sitting on a toadstool.


----------



## steveray (Aug 22, 2014)

Until today.....I never saw someone bend PVC DWV piping with a torch to make an offset......I wish I took a picture....but I was laughing too hard.....


----------



## Frank (Aug 22, 2014)

steveray said:
			
		

> Until today.....I never saw someone bend PVC DWV piping with a torch to make an offset......I wish I took a picture....but I was laughing too hard.....


Torch will work but tends to scorch, truck exhuast is more common heat source for pvc bending--more even heating.


----------



## pwood (Aug 22, 2014)

JBI said:
			
		

> Among the (many) things I've never seen in my life...I've never seen a toad sitting on a toadstool.


 Throw in a hookah smoking caterpillar and Alice when she's 10' tall and You may get ****ed tested!


----------



## steveray (Aug 22, 2014)

Northern lights, grand canyon, a one legged nun walking a goat, a cross-eyed nun with a bottle of gin and a bullwhip, an Asian food place remodel that wasn't a disaster, Yosemite (other than Sam).  I am sure there is a bunch more, those were just the first ones I could think of....


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Aug 22, 2014)

An inspector smarter than a skilsaw?

Brent


----------



## JPohling (Aug 22, 2014)

Brent,  You been to Berryessa brewing?  That's one place I have yet to see but I am hoping too............


----------



## mtlogcabin (Aug 22, 2014)

Millions of pigeons out there and I have never seen a baby pigeon,


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Aug 22, 2014)

JPohling said:
			
		

> Brent,  You been to Berryessa brewing?  That's one place I have yet to see but I am hoping too............


About 20 minutes from me. I'll file a report.  

Brent


----------



## ICE (Aug 23, 2014)

MASSDRIVER said:
			
		

> About 20 minutes from me. I'll file a report.   Brent


I take it then that you aren't currently on probation.


----------



## steveray (Aug 23, 2014)

ICE said:
			
		

> I take it then that you aren't currently on probation.


Or prohibition......


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Aug 23, 2014)

Not currently.

I can work on it though.

Brent


----------



## JPohling (Sep 2, 2014)

please report back!


----------

